# css versaut php include - wie umgehen?



## Elluminatus (25. Februar 2003)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu css. Ich möchte gerne von http://www.disclaimer.de den Disclaimer in meine Seite einbinden. Klappt auch soweit,allerdings harmonieren die Formatierungen von dieser externen Datei auf die ich ja keinen Einfluß habe und meine CSS Datei nicht miteinander. 

Frage: 

Wie erreiche ich es, dass für 


```
<?php include ("http://www.disclaimer.de/disclaimer.htm");?>
```

meine css Datei nicht gilt und ich diesen Bereich selber formatieren kann? <p style... usw funktioniert da nicht!

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viel Spaß noch im Forum
Elluminatus


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. Februar 2003)

> Kann der Disclaimer an das Layout der bestehenden Homepage angepasst werden?
> 
> Ja! Die Farbeinstellungen können nun individuell konfiguriert und an das Design Ihres Internetauftrittes angepasst werden (vielen Dank für die programmtechnische Umsetzung dieser von vielen Nutzern gewünschten Funktion an Wolfgang Vianden). Folgende Elemente lassen sich ändern:
> 
> ...



steht auf der Seite unter "Setup"...


----------



## Elluminatus (25. Februar 2003)

*css und php include*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis. Natürlich habe ich die Seite 
vorher genau studiert. Leider vertragen sich diese Einstellungen nicht
mit meiner css Datei. Diese Angaben haben nur Auswirkungen, wenn man keine CSS Datei nutzt.

Bleibt also weiterhin die Frage offen, wie ich es anpassen kann.

Nochmals auf die disclaimer Datei habe ich ja als externe Datei keinen Einfluß.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für Ihre Ideen.

Gruß Elluminatus


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (25. Februar 2003)

Ich halte das mit disclaimer.de sowieso für Schwachsinn.
Kopier einmal den Disclaimer und fertig,der Text wird sich schon nicht alle Stunden ändern.
Im Notfall kannst du das immer wieder kontrollieren.
Das wäre mir persönlich auf jedenfall sicherer als wenn disclaimer.de aus irgendeinen Grund mal nicht zu erreichen ist und dann deswegen unschöne Fehlermeldungen zu sehen sind.


----------

